

HTC’s lackluster patent portfolio may be behind Apple’s recent lawsuit - ironeus
http://www.edibleapple.com/htcs-lackluster-patent-portfolio-may-be-behind-apples-recent-lawsuit/

======
noonespecial
Perhaps Google should pull a Nathan Myhrvold and _loan_ HTC their patents for
the duration of the litigation.

------
yanw
so if a company doesn't act like a patent troll it's fair gain litigation
wise?

